# Getting to the American Embassy



## megabyte (3 Apr 2009)

Can any fine Dublin people help me get by public transport from O connell street to the Embassy in Ballsbridge.
I have been told the Bus would be best but which one and how long will it take.


----------



## papervalue (3 Apr 2009)

megabyte said:


> Can any fine Dublin people help me get by public transport from O connell street to the Embassy in Ballsbridge.
> I have been told the Bus would be best but which one and how long will it take.


 
Get the number 7 bus, i think their is a stop on o' connell bridge at centre of it. depending on traffice 15-20m


----------



## TheShark (4 Apr 2009)

Yes indeed , bus is best , will only take 10mins. Any of these busses will pass the US Embassy. 6 , 6A , 7 , 7A , 8 and 45. I think the terminus is on the quays at O'Connell Bridge but there is also a stop at Trinity College.


----------



## markpb (5 Apr 2009)

I've never heard of the 6 or 6a before, you might be a while waiting for them 

From the north end of O'Connell st, get the 4, 4A or the 7. They all run quite frequently so you shouldn't be waiting more than 10 minutes. Ask the driver to let you off at the embassy.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Apr 2009)

Dunno what bus it is, but when you're on the bus, sit on the right-hand side and look out for this place.


----------



## Thirsty (6 Apr 2009)

I initially laughed (in a you are kidding sort of way) when I saw Markpb's comment, but did a double check & I think he's right - the Number 6/6a bus to Blackrock is a thing of the past it would seem....

anyway you should be able to find all you need on www.dublinbus.ie  - though the search facillity is a bit bonkers.


----------



## megabyte (6 Apr 2009)

Thank you all.You have all been a big help.


----------



## TheShark (8 Apr 2009)

Kildrought said:


> I initially laughed (in a you are kidding sort of way) when I saw Markpb's comment, but did a double check & I think he's right - the Number 6/6a bus to Blackrock is a thing of the past it would seem....
> 
> anyway you should be able to find all you need on www.dublinbus.ie  - though the search facillity is a bit bonkers.


Starting to show my age obviously! Yes indeed the 6/6A ran to Blackrock , did'nt even know that the route ceased - thanks for the correction Markbp!


----------

